
Faceit: Send your true expression instead of fake emoticons! - dulex
http://www.getfaceit.com
======
dozzie
I think the following: I have no idea what the heck is this, what it does, or
what niche was it supposed to fill. I have no Chrome nor Opera, and I'm not
using my mobile for browsing Facebook.

To sum up: I think somebody screwed up in describing what the thing is
supposed to be, not to mention why would I be interested at all.

~~~
dulex
I agree with you, website is not of much use. Maybe the actual link to chrome
webstore can help any future readers:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faceit/bbbafgiemdd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faceit/bbbafgiemddogofdinbckbgphdhdpaag)

------
dulex
What do you think about human emotions as the only ones that are really
passing the message on meta channel, and fake emoticons as a thing of a (fake)
past? Thanks

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faceit/bbbafgiemdd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faceit/bbbafgiemddogofdinbckbgphdhdpaag)

